# M992 cylinder question



## Mdc2be (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi guys. I am a new gunsmith looking for some assistance. I am doing a Cerakote job on a 992 revolver. My customer would like the cylinders a different color from the frame. I have done some searching online for an exploded view and haven't been able to find anything. I need to be able to take the cylinder apart, completely. From what I see the plunger end should screw off. I have called taurus for assistance and got "we can't tell you that because it voids the warranty" which I get. So I was hoping someone else put there may have the answer I am looking for. Thanks again.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe, like some other revolvers, the plunger rod features a left-hand thread.
It is usual for the ejector rod to be threaded so that it tends to get tighter, rather than looser.
Thread sealant (Locktite) may also be involved.

Does that help?


----------



## Mdc2be (Jun 5, 2014)

That actually does. I didn't think about it being left hand tread. I'll give that a try. Thanks!!!


----------



## Mdc2be (Jun 5, 2014)

Well that did work. Two seconds and they were apart. I've been messing with those things for a week. All taurus had to say was they were left hand thread and I'd be done. Thanks again for the info.


----------

